# endomorph lean bulk natural help



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

wanting to regain the size i used to have but with a lower body fat, has anyone bulked with good gains in lean mass with minimal fat gain following eating for your body type, ive read that im a endo so i should have carbs at certain times- breakfast, pre/post workout. just a couple of questions i need help with

1. what is the best macro's to build as much lean mass as i can as an endomorph?

2. ive got a few heath problems IBD and it says i should eat veg but i constantly feel rubbish after i eat them, bloated etc so do i need them or will a good multivitamin do?i no food is always best just the after feeling of eating them would be better if i could get away with out eating them

3. does this look like a good diet plan?

if i train in the morning does this look a good plan

meal 1: pro,carbs, healthy fat pre work out

meal 2: pro,carbs, healthy fat post work out

meal 3: pro,healthy fat

meal 4: pro,healthy fat

meal 5: pro,healthy fat

meal 6: pro,healthy fat

if i train at 7.30pm

meal 1ro,carbs,fats

meal 2ro,fats

meal 3ro,fats

meal 4ro,fats

meal 5ro,carbs,fats pre workout

meal 6ro,carbs,fats post workout

4. also just say i need 300 grams of carbs a day can i (if im training in the morning) split them 150 pre/post workout or it is better 100pre 200post?also if im training at 7.30pm would i split the carbs just say 300 daily again would i split them equally or different amounts

never ate for bodytype before but what ive read seems like it could be the best for me dont no if this will help but im 5ft5 81.6kg dont no my body fat but can see top 2rows of abs when tensed

never tried bulking this way any advice or tweaks is well come


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Im no diet expert but its starchy veg that bloats me,since cutting back on starch,and having protein and only veg like green beans ,cabbage etc for a few meals ive had a lot less bloat...and wind.

I now eat something like this.

1.Muesli with llive yogurt and a little mlk.protein drink.

2.Fish.meat.egg sarnie at work.

3.4 or 5 eggs 1 toast with salad.

4.Main meal good serving of meat and veg small portion starch.

5.Cottage cheese before bed.

Maybe a protein drink sometime during day if i dont get a meal in.

I love starchy food as well and could eat nothing but ,but as i get older it affects my guts even worse.Milk with a meal is a big no no.

I take pysllium husk as well at times to keep things moving.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone else got advice?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I wouldnt worry too much about 50 grams of carbs before and 100 after workout youre just looking too much into it,it wont matter a toss.Dont get bogged down with little things.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out a diet that will maximise my weight gain as much lean mass as possible and read eating for your body type is best so was wondering does any1 no the pro/carb/fat percentages I should be working off and has anyone any experience of bulking as a endomorph


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

andymc88 said:


> I'm trying to figure out a diet that will maximise my weight gain as much lean mass as possible and read eating for your body type is best so was wondering does any1 no the pro/carb/fat percentages I should be working off and has anyone any experience of bulking as a endomorph


If focussing on lean gains I would suggest 200-300 calories above your maitenance and to try a macros split of 40/30/30 - protein being 40% for minimising bf addition.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers mate will work everything out later


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> wanting to regain the size i used to have but with a lower body fat, has anyone bulked with good gains in lean mass with minimal fat gain following eating for your body type, ive read that im a endo so i should have carbs at certain times- breakfast, pre/post workout. just a couple of questions i need help with
> 
> 1. what is the best macro's to build as much lean mass as i can as an endomorph?
> 
> ...


With Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD) there is no specific diet, although fibre is known to exacerbate the condition. Of which fruit and vegetables are a potent source, hence your discomfort. It comes down to finding out what foods 'trigger' the condition and what can be tolerated.

If you continue to experience discomfort, I would speak to your GP about being referred to specialist Dietitian who can examine your diet and give you specific dietary advice for the condition.

In terms of lean bulking, I'd forget about trying to eat for your body type. It's not worth worrying about unless you had a detailed dietary and anthropometric assessment.

A small calorie excess as JW stated would be sufficient to see some growth without too much fat gain (some is inevitable). Shoot for 0.5-1lb a week in scale gains. Protein no more than 2.0g/kg lean body mass.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

So would I shouldn't worry about when I have my carbs then? Also a mate who trains at my gym said carb cycling like he does would prevent fat gain but hes on gear so don't no if it applies to natural lads so going to look into that


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I think your gonna have to try it if you train at night,i would always have carbs after the session,if you are struggling to do the routine you will probably need to add carbs before the gym.Its just gonna be trial and error.

Non training days or train early you will be ok having your carbs early.

When i did smilar diet i set off having carbs first 4 meals then adjusted back if i was gaining fat,it was a good diet for me,but i used to break it and have a good meal with the family fairly regular.

Dont take too much notice of your mate on gear,i dont know much about carb cycling but the body on gear is totally different to without.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks im going to write down everything i eat for a week because ive read to work out my maintance i should do this instead of just bodyweight x 15 etc then add the cals up and add 300-500 cals then when or if i stop gaining ill up them again and so on so hopefully my weight will increase (also going to try the 40/30/30 never tried it so cant hurt to with carbs at breakfast pre post workout) just 2 more questions,

1. ive got really low testostrone levels due to medication highest theyve been in 3years is 9.5 will this maybe be a disadvantage to building muscle or if i get my diet and training also sleep/rest hard sorted will it make a difference?

2. any advice on training routine

mon chest flat bench,incline db press,incline flyes (swop with flat flyes every couple weeks),dips 4sets of 6-10reps calfs 4sets 15-20reps

tues back lat pulldown to chest, behind the neck pulldown, t bar row, deadlift (some times train for thickness instead of width) 4sets of 6-10reps

wed shoulders dumbell press, front barbell press, db laterial raise, rear db lateral raise 4sets of 6-10 reps shrugs 5sets 6reps

thurs arms close bench press,db overhead press,2hand cable press down, barbell curl, ez bar close grip,hammer curls/inline db curls 4sets 6-10reps

legs back squats,wide stance leg press,close stance leg press,lunges/leg extensions, stiff leg dead lift, hamstring curl machine 4sets 4-15reps (on squats sometimes do a drop if i squat 360lbs for 4 reps ill strip the bar down to 135lbs for 20 reps)

abs normally done twice a week leg raises, cable crunch 3sets of 15 reps

cardio never thought it was worth it but ive started low intensity couple times a week at 20mins, read the cardio will benefit with recovery between sets

also i am currently resting 30-45secs between sets apart from legs maybe a little longer 60s on heavy sets

any changes or advice on my rountine will be taking in


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Theres a lot of sets in there far too many for me,not many rest days either.

You could cut your exercise list in half or more i would say.

Chest i would do one press and a fly if you wanted to.

Back do a width and thickness exercise every time,pulldown and a row or dead.

Delts whyy two pressing exercises,if you havent worked them hard. enough on the first one your not trying hard enough.

Three arm exercises too much if you must do two do a heavy exercise and a lighter pump one,i was doing cgbp with 180x10 on friday two sets my tris still sore today,squats for arms.

Legs i would do squats or leg press,leg curl and calves work them hard enough that will build legs no problem.

Dont beleive all that crap in flex and the like that you need all these sets and exercises its basically all **** for natural trainees.

Take it from someone who fell for it all years ago,building muscle is not rocket science.Train,rest,eat and grow,keep the weights going up.Take a week off every now and then.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@maxie cheers mate any chance you could give me an example of what you routine looks like


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

What i do is a very,very simple routine,i could do more but at the present time i am doing ok on this.

All i do is split my body in two ch/delts/tris abs.Legs,back width,back thickness,bis,fores.

I do bench press or incline,alternate workouts.One heavy set which if i get my target reps the weight goes up next time.Then drop the weight a little and one more set,thats it.

Ohp the same one heavy set then a set of 20.alternate with laterals 5x5.

Tris if im ohp i do db ext x20reps x 2 sets,if laterals cgbp 2 x 10.

Abs in between to get strength back for pressing.

Back width is rack chns x 2 sets keep adding weight,thickness is deads,rack deads alt with db row x 2 sets.

Legs squats x 3 sets,calves x 2 sets.

Bis 1 set of db curls,1 set x 20 hammer curls.Fores a couple of sets.

I usually have a day or two days off in between depends on work,how i feel etc.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

i was thinking of trying jeff willets training split seems like what you said lower sets

Day 1 - Back & Traps

Back:

Deadlifts 3 sets 4-6 reps (After warm-up)

Weighted Pull-ups 2 sets 4-6 reps

Bent-over Rows 2 sets 4-6 reps

Traps:

Barbell Shrugs 2 sets 4-6 reps (After Weight Acclimation)

Day 2 - Chest

Chest:

Flat Bench Press 2 sets 4-6 reps (After warm-up)

Incline Bench Press 2 sets 4-6 reps

Weighted Dips 2 sets 4-6 reps

Day 3 - Legs & Calves

Calves:

Calf Raises off Leg Press (One foot at a time) 3 sets 6-8 reps (After warm-up)

Seated Calf Raises 2 sets 6-8 reps

Legs: Squats 5 sets 4-6 reps (After warm-up)

Stiff Leg Deadlifts 2 sets 4-6 reps

Day 4- Biceps, Triceps & Forearms

Biceps: Barbell Curls 3 sets 4-6 reps (After warm-up)

Standing Dumbbell Curls 2 sets 4-6 reps

Triceps:Lying Triceps Extensions 3 sets 4-6 reps (After warm-up)

Cable Push-downs 2 sets 4-6 reps

Forearms:Barbell Wrist Curls 3 sets 4-6 reps

Day 5- Abs & Shoulders

Abs: Cable Crunches 3 sets 8-10 reps

Fit Ball Crunches 2 sets 10-15 reps

Shoulders:Military Barbell Press (To the front) 3 sets 4-6 reps (After warm-up)

Side Lateral Dumbbell Raises 2 sets 4-6 reps

Seated Rear Lateral Dumbbell Raises 2 sets 6-8 reps

CARDIO

•Max-OT Cardio ~ 2-3 times weekly at 16 minutes a session to maintain condition. 4-5 times weekly to emphasize fat loss.

•Ideally cardio should be performed 8-12 hours apart from weight training or on non-weight training days. Do cardio after weight training if done together


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone tried this routine?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

It looks ok if you want to train 5 days a week.

Its up to you andy,id give anone picking a routine this advice,if you gonna go for that routine,go for it! give it your best shot see how you get on mate.Hope it works for you let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah a thought that my self a might as well try it bcos some things work for some and doesn't for others, anyway did back this mo and usually do deads last in routine bt doing them first gota say I'm liking the feeling I've got in my back still also a hope the saying less is more applies to this routine bt will update on here how things go


----------

